# Fish finder setups



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm looking at getting http://www.humminbird.com/Products/PiranhaMAX-197c-DI/ before the summer is out. How do you guys have them setup with batteries and mounting in a sit in kayak? Pics would be great.

TIA


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hauptmann6 said:


> I'm looking at getting http://www.humminbird.com/Products/PiranhaMAX-197c-DI/ before the summer is out. How do you guys have them setup with batteries and mounting in a sit in kayak? Pics would be great.
> 
> TIA


I'm looking into mounting a PMaxx 160 this year. Any tips? Thx


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I fish primarily in the rivers and wonder if a fish finder is practical being that I have only experience 4 to 15 foot depths? Your thoughts?


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

I just wired my Ascend 128 T , I have the Piranah Max with the Scotty transducer mount. The 12 volt batter wired easily and clean with the Hobie wire mount kit. My battery box is located in the front storage compartment.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

This is how I ended up rigging mine. I'll try to get some better pictures with more detail.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I used a cheap cutting board, a waterproof box, a couple of 4x4 galvanized brackets, and a piece of aluminum flat stock to put it together. It cost me $30-40 to put it all together.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a piranha max combo on my ride 115. I used duct seal (putty from home depot) to stick the transducer inside the hull. Has been on for 2+ years working perfectly. Not knockin anyones setup but cannot see myself doing it any other way, outta way and cost like 3 bucks. I then have the unit attached to track with gear head 1 inch ball. Did have to buy the ram mount for ball. Then i just have the battery mounted in my crate. 

On my hobie outback I have helix 5 combo in front of the pedals with a 1.5 inch gear head ball that goes in the sail mount hole and the battery is in the front storage compartment. Again the transducer is stuck in hull with the same putty that I bought for ride install. 
The finder is outta the way more than the ride setup is, but it is easier to reach on the ride.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine was pretty darn easy. One of the advantages of a Hobie. They put a pocket on the bottom side of the hull for the transducer and gave provisions for the wiring runs. (If you look real close you can see the spot on the left side under the side pouch just behind the rod holder where the wire would have come through if had mounted on the left side.)
The battery is under the rear hatch (under the life vest). The display in mounted on a ball mount.
I have to admit that I had the dealer install it for me.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

jsbowman said:


> I used a cheap cutting board, a waterproof box, a couple of 4x4 galvanized brackets, and a piece of aluminum flat stock to put it together. It cost me $30-40 to put it all together.


JS, fine fabricating job. It seems well thought out and is very clean.
I do not take many photos of my canoe. I use a Ram transducer mount in my canoe. It gives me the option of being able to swing the transducer out of the water should a line tangle around it. I do not think that happens very often, but it has happened twice to me. Both times I tangled around my transducer, I tangled my off line while fighting fish, both times the wind was blowing, waves were building, and I was glad not to be leaning over the canoe to get untangled. Both times it was time to get off the water, once was at night. I would say the ability to swing the transducer up is not something you need very often, but when you do, it is a very welcome option to have.
For the battery, I use a small dry bag, and hang it from the thwart. It works well, and is also waterproof.

Below is a photo of the type of Ram transducer mount I use. There are many options out there, good luck!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

sslopok said:


> I have a piranha max combo on my ride 115. I used duct seal (putty from home depot) to stick the transducer inside the hull. Has been on for 2+ years working perfectly. Not knockin anyones setup but cannot see myself doing it any other way, outta way and cost like 3 bucks. I then have the unit attached to track with gear head 1 inch ball. Did have to buy the ram mount for ball. Then i just have the battery mounted in my crate.
> 
> On my hobie outback I have helix 5 combo in front of the pedals with a 1.5 inch gear head ball that goes in the sail mount hole and the battery is in the front storage compartment. Again the transducer is stuck in hull with the same putty that I bought for ride install.
> The finder is outta the way more than the ride setup is, but it is easier to reach on the ride.


Duct seal is a proven method, My transducer did not shoot thru my Royalex hull, well. I know most transducers shoot well thru most polyethylene hulls, and you never need to worry about tangling!


----------

